# 2010 Hornets Draft/Wishlists



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Who from this draft can help the Hornets? Now that Scott is gone and rookies have an actual chance of seeing the floor, who would fit in with this team?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So what do we need from this draft? Probably picking around the 11th spot. Would be nice to at least be a top 5.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hornets really need a magic ping pong ball. If they could get the second or third pick the players who'd help them most would be Evans or Favors. Evans would probably be their pick if they won the draft. Of course they may get struck by lightning before this happens. If they could get CP healthy, which he obviously isn't right now this would set them up nicely for a long time. Favors would really benefit from playing with good guards. I don't think anyone has any idea how good he can be because the GT guards are just awful. If they pick 11th or whatever I think Gani Lawai might be the pick personally. They really need an upgrade at center and more size period. Lawai will probably be the best big man there and like Favors he'd really look a lot better if he was playing with a guard who could create for him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable, what do you think about Greg Monroe? I don't know if he's entering the draft or not though. What about Evan Turner? Turner is probably a top 3 pick though. And yeah, a magic ping pong ball would be great.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Monroe will probably go right before the hornets pick. I personally don't see him giving a huge impact in the pros, he seems to be a player who is most effective playing in the high post. Hornets need a big man who plays like a big man, someone who can rebound and defend, score when the chance presents itself. I really like Lawai for them as you could then move Okafor to the bench and use him to backup the PF and C positions. Okafor's just not physically able to deal with many centers, but he'd do well against backups. No matter what NOH does that's what they should look for, someone who will give them a decent big man rotation with West and Okafor.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Monroe will probably go right before the hornets pick. I personally don't see him giving a huge impact in the pros, he seems to be a player who is most effective playing in the high post. *Hornets need a big man who plays like a big man, someone who can rebound and defend, score when the chance presents itself*. I really like Lawai for them as you could then move Okafor to the bench and use him to backup the PF and C positions. Okafor's just not physically able to deal with many centers, but he'd do well against backups. No matter what NOH does that's what they should look for, someone who will give them a decent big man rotation with West and Okafor.


Now this I agree with. 


Okafor makes too much to be a bench player so if they could possibly get rid of him, then this may be for the better. Bench players just shouldn't make that much money.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*2010 Hornets Draft Wishlists*

Post your Draft wishlist. Top 5 players you want at our pick.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets thinking big in NBA draft*
> 
> With five weeks remaining until the NBA draft, New Orleans Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower and the team’s scouts plan to evaluate a raft of prospects that could be available when they select 11th overall in the first round.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/new_orleans_hornets_thinking_b.html




> *Kentucky's Daniel Orton could fill glaring vacancy for New Orleans Hornets*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets didn’t hit the jackpot in the NBA lottery Tuesday night, didn’t land the honor of owning the top pick, which would have allowed the franchise to leverage John Wall into a lower pick plus a starter.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/kentuckys_daniel_orton_could_f.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I am thoroughly intrigued at what Paul George brings to the table. I feel that his stock is gonna rise as we inch closer to the draft. Pairing him with cp3 and thornton could create havoc on the break, and we could finally have legit options that spread the floor and speed the game up. Too many of the "Bigs" are in that 6-9 category this year, would any of them for sure be better than diogu whos already the same mold of player? If we were looking at bigs I would want a legit center, but the ones we would have achance at have too many question marks IMO. just draft George, throw him to the wolves as our starter next year, and pick up another backup for west/okafor on the cheap through FA.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm starting to take a shining to Ekpe Udoh from Baylor. He's 6'8 with a big frame, great footwork and post skills. Udoh has good athleticism and an underrated passing game. I think he can play in an uptempo style which I hope we really develop. He's already 23 which is limiting for his upside a little when you consider how young some of the other guys available will be. Might not be available though according so some projections but I think he will be.

I like this little paragraph from Draft Express:



> Offensively, one thing we didn’t touch on when we profiled Udoh in December was his passing game, something that became more prominent for Baylor’s offense as the season went on. Udoh dished out an impressive 2.7 assists per game, operating mostly out of both the high and low post, showing good court vision and the ability to hit both cutters and shooters for open looks. He shows a good feel for the game in general, something that’s become more apparent as the game slowed down for him as the year went on.


Linkage


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really, really, really doubt Udoh is available at 11.


----------

